# Fright Catalog?



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

Has anyone else heard of Fright Catalog? Last year the Hubby and I ordered a bunch of decorations on line from them. We've been trying to order from them again this year but the site isn't working right.

It won't let our order go through saying that they are doing inventory. It's been saying that though for about a month and a 1/2 

We've tried to call to place the order, and no one ever seems to answer. Was just wondering if anyone here might know what's going on with the site...or if any of you have heard anything.


----------



## Erebus (Sep 4, 2009)

I heard they went out of buisness or the merged with another company. Let me see if I can find where I read that.


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

D'oh! I was afraid of that. It's not like I can't order from other places, but it was just too convenient and they had a TON of awesome stuff!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

NTX JK said:


> I heard they went out of buisness or the merged with another company. Let me see if I can find where I read that.


Unfortunately, I remember reading that they were going out of business, too, and it seems like that is the case. I'm pretty sure it was on the forums here, under 'First Sightings in Stores' or something to that effect.


----------



## Super_Freak (Sep 6, 2009)

I just attempted to make a purchase from their website and nothing - proceed to checkout was a dead link! Come to think of it - i never received my annual catalog from them this year - it usually arrives in late august. It must be true then. that's too bad - I loved their stuff. Oh well, buycostumes.com has good stuff too. I've order a lot form them as well. You should check them out. Good luck!


----------



## BLAKKHEART (Aug 23, 2004)

I was wondering. I guess I will have to order my body forms from somewhere else. But where!


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

I clicked on the Ebay link from their site and they have current auctions up and running....I also really liked this company and hope it isn't true....ZR


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

It is pretty crummy of them to leave the site up if they aren't doing business. Phone numbers don't work, either. 

I ordered from them a few times and loved their catalog. Prices were outrageous, but in reality... pricing was fair to 99% of people out there.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

He put together some great catalogs too.


----------



## Scaranda (Aug 31, 2009)

The Halloween Outlet in Worcester, MA actually owns Fright Catalog. The actual store is open..but didn't know that the catalog was no longer in business.


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

I can see someone bringing this back to life when the economy recovers in 3 years or so... so hold your breath!


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

I hope they bring it back! They had some pretty amazing stuff. I know there are other places to order from, but like I said before firight catalog was just too convenient. They had everything! I've had a hard time finding some of what I was going to order from then elsewhere. 

I wish they would have pulled the site, or done something to let everyone know that they weren't up and running this year. Although is sounds like the people running the site didn't realize this either? How is that possible?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Or because of all the effort that went into it with all the pics of props out there they may have left it up for reference material. I could see them doing that. Nice people who love halloween. Always happy with my purchases and customer service. Hope they stay on their feet.


----------



## murtisha (Aug 9, 2005)

I've been trying for months too. There were a couple of things I really wanted from there this year. :-(


----------



## spooky little girl (Aug 22, 2006)

I haven't been in their store front for a few years. They are local to me and I have ordered from them before. I'll snoop around a bit and see what I can find.


----------



## stick (Apr 2, 2009)

I read on another site that the Fright Catalog was not going to print a catalog this year because of cost factors and that there site would be back up soon and they hope to be able to put out a catalog again next year. Only time will tell?


----------



## stick (Apr 2, 2009)

Just to let everybody know the site is back up and running and they also have a new Phone number. You can also check out there blog site Fright Catalog Blog


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

thanks for the info


----------



## BLAKKHEART (Aug 23, 2004)

Their out of blow up body forms. They should email me when they get a more in. Thanks for the info. They are the only ones who carry that body form.


----------

